# The new Facade



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Here are some pics of the new facade. It is around 25 feet long and about 13 feet high. It still needs alot of detailing but since I am an amature haunter, I am fairly pleased with the outcome. I still need to put the shadow lines on the siding. Suggestions are welcome. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Thats fantastic! How big of a haunt will you be hosting with that?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Well for an amateur haunter I'm impressed!
That's really really good!


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow that looks great! It's disorienting at first glance. Thats really gonna set the mood and set the standard right off the bat when your guests first arrive. 

It looks like you have a little porch there. Now I know you're gonna have something goin on there, right?


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

:O

It looks awesome!! Great job.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

WOW , that is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wowzers! Fantastic job on that! Great paint job on the weathered looking siding.

Be sure and post more pics as you add more!

Very impressive ^5


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks Great! Any shots of the contruction methods or the "behind" pics? I'm insterested int he construction techniques


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks really good! If that's amateur, I can't wait to see your experienced work!  

I saw that cat at Halloween Express just over the weekend... all the ones they had there 
had at least one broken leg.


----------



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

that looks awesome!


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome!!.. but as you know when its good, youre gonna have questions


So here are mine

Is that paneling on the outside that you have doubling as clapboard?

How many hours have gone into this?

How much money appx did it cost to construct?

What are you using for a tent inside? (specs)

How many days do you have the haunt running?

How many people do you have working it?

Sorry for all the questions..

Again, great work


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Agreed, fantastic job! A nice little touch would be to buy some spanish moss from any craft store, wet it, and then drape it around the tops.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

MistressOfMayhem said:


> Agreed, fantastic job! A nice little touch would be to buy some spanish moss from any craft store, wet it, and then drape it around the tops.


I FULLY AGREE!


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments!

I will try and answer a few questions. The facade is made with 4x8 sheets of luan and framed with 2x4s. Basically, they are all wall panels. I am a contractor with contractor friends so it took about 1/2 a day to assemble it.

The painting process starts by painting the entire facade black then taping off the siding lines. The faux painting portion took me and a friend about 3 hours to do. You have to move very quickly or the paint will dry.

There are no tents. The walls inside are a combination of panels built w/ luan and 2x4 framing and tarps. This is built for a large neighborhood party we have and for TOTers. Each year it gets a little bit bigger and this build should be able to carry us through the next few years since it will easily disasemble and store in a shed.

As far as cost goes, it is around $20 per panel and I have 20 panels for the facade and interior.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

A home haunter you may be, but I don't think I'd say amateur at this point! That looks great. Professional-looking facade. A lot of pro haunts look nowhere near as good on the outside; that's really going the extra mile.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

It reminds me of the really great facade they had at Bayville Scream Park on Long island in New York.
Here's a (blurry) picture I took when I went last year.








Obviously that's A LOT bigger and more professional, but it reminds me of yours for some reason.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

pppfffttt amateur... my ass...... lol .... .WOW thats fricken great!!!! So when does you and your contractor friends wanna come build me one


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Beautimous facade..... nothing "amateur" about that!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really impressive. Looks more like a movies set than a haunt facade! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, very very cool!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

That is awesome!

where are you gonna store that on the off season?? easy to tear down?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This looks awesome. I am so jealous.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow!! That looks great! Amateur? Yeah right  Sigh.. lol I got a lot of building yet to do.. Can't wait to see it all set up with the rest of your stuff!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Yea, I can't wait to see it all finished with your props too. Thats turning out to be one awesome haunt!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree, very impressive and HARDLY amateur!


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks again gang! I will have some more pics soon.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks great - nice woork!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

For a yard haunt - this is crazy. Great job Mgrmax!


----------



## CreeKcoog (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, that looks great, and I am sure it took quite a bit of time to build.


----------

